# First commercial service change!



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Smileyboy said:


> I got one of my first commercial service changes this week.
> I'm trying to figure out hoe to take the riser higher.
> 
> This runs over a dead end alley. What can I strap/secure the riser to? I believe high req is 22ft.
> ...


 Can't tell from the picture. Here we would have offset past that gutter? drip edge? and go high enough to get clearance. Then guy off from 2 separate points.
If that is a drip edge, maybe you could use deep strut and get enough clearance.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

RMC with bent offset.

Eta: probably will need to guy wire riser to roof too.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

If this were me, I'd ask the inspector what he would expect to see. Maybe some angle iron to support the conduit attached to the building?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Why not ask poco if they will underground it?


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

strut or angle iron to support the top end. offset over the drip edge/ rain gutter.


----------



## Mrphil (Feb 8, 2014)

We would stack out the riser a few inches with some double stack strut and possible an offset nipple or 2 at the meter can.

Offset the riser and attach a strut rack to the building side and extend up past roof line 5 -6 foot or as required.

The Poco and AHJ would have us install guy onto the IMC riser and the rack.

I don't remember exactly but. I think we usually need 18' foot foot for truck traffic at the lowest point.


----------

